# No Tape Drywall Patch



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

This how ya do them?
We used to call them blowout patches


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice.

Doing that, I would score and peel the surrounding paper so it's not doubled up in thickness.

Now, I'm in the habit of screwing some ply backer, filling the hole only (no overlap), and mudding with no tape whatsoever. It seems to work just fine. I clean all board edges with a sharp utility blade.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

That's how I do mine. Will be doing one tomorrow.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Nice.
> 
> Doing that, I would score and peel the surrounding paper so it's not doubled up in thickness.
> 
> Now, I'm in the habit of screwing some ply backer, filling the hole only (no overlap), and mudding with no tape whatsoever. It seems to work just fine. I clean all board edges with a sharp utility blade.


It's going to be doubled in thickness if you use tape.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> It's going to be doubled in thickness if you use tape.


If...but I don't.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Even using lath or plywood backer they tend to suck in the middle. Paint layers I guess.

I do them quite a bit. I will also also flap that extra paper over a factory joint once in a while where it's out for site.


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

Up here we call them California patches (no idea why).

They're my favourite way to patch busted doorknob holes, etc. With hot mud it's awesome, mix some 5min up, goop her and good to go. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

yup, california patch...:thumbsup:

used all the time, drywallers & tapers are really fast at them...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Not much work to screw a strip of backing back there.


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

Golden view said:


> Not much work to screw a strip of backing back there.


I think it's less about having to screw on backing and more about no mess, no tape, and then faster/easier to finish over it afterwards. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Fixed said:


> I think it's less about having to screw on backing and more about no mess, no tape, and then faster/easier to finish over it afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Backing doesn't change any of that, but it does strengthen it against a misplaced impact on the wall.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If a doorknob punched that hole, odds are it'll happen again. I'm with the install backing crowd. 

Tape? I've done it with and without, no callbacks. So... I dunno.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

pretty much on anything but blow & go tract work, we put some sort of 2x blocking at door knob height.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> If a doorknob punched that hole, odds are it'll happen again. I'm with the install backing crowd.
> 
> Tape? I've done it with and without, no callbacks. So... I dunno.


Yeah, I don't see tape being needed. It's a floating patch, no shear forces on it as the building moves. I can't see it cracking.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

These metal adhesive patches work pretty well for smaller holes too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I don’t have a picture, but my kids put doorknob holes in their adjacent rooms.

32” doors, one RH, one LH, left a hole in between the rooms that you could see through.

I went with some backing in the holes, figuring it will happen again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Backers take time, and you still have screw heads to deal with.

I'm not usually concerned about integrity on a small patch like that.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Backers take time, and you still have screw heads to deal with.


And a California patch doesn't take time? Screw heads or not, you still need a couple of coats for a nice job.

IMO, it's pretty much a wash between the two as far as application time, but it'll be a more solid repair if you use a backer. Sir Mix's mesh patch runs a close second.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> And a California patch doesn't take time? Screw heads or not, you still need a couple of coats for a nice job.
> 
> IMO, it's pretty much a wash between the two as far as application time, but it'll be a more solid repair if you use a backer. Sir Mix's mesh patch runs a close second.


One that size I do in 1 finish coat, no backer, no tape, no screw heads, no flaps on the patch.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> These metal adhesive patches work pretty well for smaller holes too.:thumbsup:


i knew a taper that used the metal screen.

he'd roughly clean up the hole, cut his screen, cut a rough drywall plug, then super glue it to the screen.

cut the paper away on the front, sort of to accommodate the thickness of the screen.

goop the back w/hot mud & set the screen in with hot mud.

sounds involved but he was absolutely wicked quick at doing this and the patch was flawless.

2-3 minutes, maybe at a patch and he was done.

california patch guys just shook their heads....:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> These metal adhesive patches work pretty well for smaller holes too.:thumbsup:


That's pretty much what I've been using for years.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If it's a door knob hole, I just get a cheap adhesive doorknob hole bumper. I figure they are just going to poke a hole through my new patch anyway.

The metal patches are great. They seem spendy when you buy them, but once I stick it on in 2 seconds, I forget about the 5 or 6 bucks.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> If it's a door knob hole, I just get a cheap adhesive doorknob hole bumper. I figure they are just going to poke a hole through my new patch anyway.
> 
> The metal patches are great. They seem spendy when you buy them, but once I stick it on in 2 seconds, I forget about the 5 or 6 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


,,,


----------



## Bigdogbuild (Mar 18, 2019)

SmallTownGuy said:


> This how ya do them?
> We used to call them blowout patches


Ive been doing these for years also. I call them hot patches but when i first seen this the guy called them California patches. Very fast amd easy. Great miney maker but dont be foolish and use them behind doors or where they will get hit easily. Im from Michigan also.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think we tend to tag "california" on a lot of stuff.


patches, valleys, framing hammers

(shrugs)


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I have heard them called California patches too, we call them hot patch's, and make them up quite a bit. 

I like the suggestion about not doubling up the paper. I find they sink in a bit and need filled a couple of times.

That metal screen trick sounds good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

California was the place production was perfected. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I've heard them called buffalo patches .

Figure that one out :blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Calidecks said:


> California was the place production was perfected.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


My dad and uncles always called broad knives California knives


----------

